# datenbank verbindung



## der simpel (17. Sep 2003)

*he leute*

weiss jemand wie man ne verbindung zu einer sql datenbank über ein applet macht? 
funst ODBC bei einem applet eigentlich gar nicht, oder nur wenn das applet nich aufm gleichen server ist, wie die datenbank? oder verwendet man da ganz andere, JDBC-treiber? und welche treiber sinds dann? 

viele fragen -- ich hoffe auf viele antworten...  

vielen dank. ihr seid gute menschen!

--der simpel[/u]


----------



## DTR (17. Sep 2003)

Du kannst ganz normal wie mit jedem Javaprogram mit einem Applet auf die DB zugreifen (JDBC-ODBC). Du musst allerdings die Rechte des Applets beachten, z.B. eine Verbindung nur zum Homeserver öffnen. Ich persönlich habe schlecte erfahrung mit direktem DB zugriff aus einem Applet gemacht. Es hatte zwar bei mir funktioniert, aber auf sonst keinem Rechner. Man sollte immer über eine Mittelschicht gehen und dieser die Verbindung zur DB überlassen. Also in etwa so:
Applet ruft Servlet auf. Servlet kümmert sich um die Abfrage der DB. Servlet sendet Ergebnis an Applet zurück. Applet arbeitet weiter.


----------



## der simpel (17. Sep 2003)

merci...

dannn muss ich mich wohl mal mit servlets befassen....

aber wie öffnet man die verbindung zum eigenen server (home) ?
du magst vielleicht schlechte erfahrung gemacht haben; ich hab noch gar keine!
vrdamppt    :? 

--der simpel


----------



## DTR (17. Sep 2003)

Mit der Methode getCodeBase() bekommst du die URL des Servers von dem das Applet stammt (Homeserver). Mit dieser URL Kannst du dann eine(n) Soket, Stream, Connection aufmachen. Was genau du von diesen drei Dingen brauchst hängt von dem Problem ab das du lössen willst. Für eine DB abfrage gibt es glaube ich eine Connection.


----------



## der simpel (17. Sep 2003)

ok.. connection... alles klar. dankdir

tschüüüüüüüüs

--der simpel


----------



## der simpel (17. Sep 2003)

und wenn ich nur den inhalt einer xls lieste als abfrage quelle haben möchte.. was dann? auch servlets?


----------



## DTR (17. Sep 2003)

Du meinst du hast auf dem Server eine xml-Datei leigen, die du mit dem Applet auslesen willst? Nein, dann kannst du direkt eine Stream/Reader dahin öffnen.


----------



## der simpel (17. Sep 2003)

nein nicht xml    xls..(eine excel lieste..).. aber nich aufm serva.  

guck. mein problem ist foljendes:

ich will mit nm applet uf ne datenbank zugreifen. nun habbich aber mitbekomm, das det keene normal datenbank iss, sondern s wird alles auf OLAP Qubes abjefragt.

nun: weil ich nich weis, ob det so jeht, ich mein so mit OLAP undso,  nu mach ich det janz simpel, und nimm als datenquelle die EXCEL -liesten, die ja diese standart abfragen bereits beinhalten.
soweit alles klar, oder? :lol:

ich mein det mit den xls-tabellen soll ja einfach ma indranett -fähig werden...


----------



## der simpel (17. Sep 2003)

und jetzt:

wie kann ich aufm schnellsten weg daten aus einer excel tabelle in meine JTable vom applet rein tun ohne ODBC. ?????

merci
+


----------



## DTR (18. Sep 2003)

Am schnellsten, indem du die Exceldatei als CSV Datei speicherst. Dann ist es eine normale Textdatei, die du dann verarbeiten kannst. An sonsten gibt es hier im Forum irgendwo eine Beitrag, der sich um das Thema java und MS Office dreht. Vieleicht hilft der ja weiter.


----------



## der simpel (18. Sep 2003)

ok.
dankdir.


----------

